# Dish/Denon/Toshiba HDMI Issue?



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

All-

I am experiencing a very annoying problem when turning on the components and getting the TV to recognize that it has a video signal.

The equipment: Dish HR24/500 Receiver->HDMI->Denon AVR 2313->HDMI->Toshiba Regza TV

When I first hooked up this system it seemed to work fine. Then about a week later the TV would come on with a message "no video signal". At that time I swapped cable, changed the cable and input on the TV to HDMI 2. It worked. And then I switched back to HDMI 1. And it worked.

Then I noticed that if I turned on the Satellite receiver, then the Denon, and then the TV it worked every time. That was fine for a couple of weeks. Then last night we were trying to watch a movie on our Apple TV that is hooked up to the receiver via HDMI and the same symptom. Typically we have our dish on and then switch the receiver to medai player to get the apple TV and have never had a problem. It took 20 minutes of off and on, in random orders to finally get the TV to get a signal. The order of Dish-on-Denon-on-TV-on no longer seemed to make a difference.

The specific symptons are: Dish on->Denon on: Hear the program sound. Then turn on the TV and it would be fine. Now when the TV is turned on it works fora split second and then you hear a "click" (Like a switching noise) and then it does not recognized the video.

I read the locked threads in this forum on connection tips. It appears that there are known handshake issues with HDMI. I also read this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...mi-handshake-problem-onkyo.html#axzz2DuL3Os1l

There is a suggestion of using a splitter to correct this handshaking problem.

So my question is-Do I have a handshaking problem? My doubts (confusion) come from that it seems irregular in how it happens. I was convinced my TV had issues. Now I'm thinking maybe the Denon has issues. Or could it be the cable between the Denon and TV. I have checked a dozen times to make sure it's completely plugged in on both ends.

Enlightenment please! Or even a suggested order of swapping out things to pinpoint the problem. Or do I buy the splitter suggested with a hih probability that it does the trick. (Trying to avoid adding stuff into the equation if there is little probability of it accomplishing the goal of fixing the problem). Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you tried a reset on the Denon? When you say you hear a click and the video goes away that to me sounds like the reciever is the culprit. Make sure to write down your settings on the Denon before doing the reset. I know it is a pain but it may work for you.


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Definitely worth a shot and will try it. 

Scott


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

So far so good. After re-setting all is working. Hope this is still true in two weeks. I'm out of town at the moment-but I'm sure if it's not working I will get the full report from my wife as soon as I walk in tomorrow night.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Glad to hear it worked for you. :clap: Hopefully it will stay that way. Good luck..:T


----------



## BoomerangJ (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks! It was good to hear that all was working when I returned. The Denon did notify me that it needs a firmware upgrade and it is going through that 30 minute process as we speak! 

Now on to the remote control consolidation project!


----------

